# Senior golden in MD needs a home!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just saw this on CL..wish I could take her but I just recently got a 10 yr old boxer. She's at a shelter right now, I believe. I didn't see her listed on the petfinder site tho. 

D10943 Daisy Is a Friendly Golden Retriever


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's beautiful and looks so sweet.

Here's the info for the MD GR Rescues-


*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Maryland*

GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland, Inc.




*ETA: I cotancted the three MD GR Rescues-sent link to the ad and a copy of it with the pics. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I received a reply from the Intake Coordinator with the second group listed above.

They are contacting the shelter today to see about her.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Good job, CM. Good job!!!
What a beautiful gal. Hopefully somebody gives a great life to her.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm glad a rescue is going to take her...If we had a bigger place, I'd be heading to the shelter to get her as we speak.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I received a reply from the Intake Coordinator with the second group listed above.
> 
> They are contacting the shelter today to see about her.


I'm so glad to hear that! Thanks CM!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

maggiesmommy said:


> I'm glad a rescue is going to take her...If we had a bigger place, I'd be heading to the shelter to get her as we speak.


they don't need much room, just space to lay at your feet or on your lap:wavey:


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> they don't need much room, just space to lay at your feet or on your lap:wavey:


Tell my husband.  If it were up to me, we'd have a house full of goldens at various ages.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, what a sweet girl! I wish I could do something to help! I hope she finds a good home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

maggiesmommy said:


> Tell my husband.  If it were up to me, we'd have a house full of goldens at various ages.


You sound like me, my DH has me on a strict limit of 2. I'm always showing him pics of Goldens that need homes and his reply is:

_don't even think about it....... _

*I'm persistent though, keep trying and hoping one of these days he'll give in.....*


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Wasn't sure who specifically to contact and not seeing her on their other site wasn't sure if she really was there or not. I too wish I could have a houseful but my hubby doesn't feel the same way. I kind of snuck this boxer into our home..but I think hes ok with it now. I especially feel bad for the older ones, I couldnt imagine ever given up any of my dogs let alone at that age! My new boxer is still stressed, not as bad, but it was a lot of new things going on for him compared to his previous home.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for helping this sweetheart. I wish I thought we could handle another Golden now.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm sorry I forgot to post this last week. We called on Friday and Daisy has been adopted!

Thanks to all who helped her find her forever home! You are all angels!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So glad to hear that!


----------

